# New plastic lift ticket wickets



## skizilla (Mar 6, 2006)

What of you all think of the new plastic lift ticket wickets?  PersonallyI hate them they are bulky and flap around alot and do not let you have multpile tickets pasted on one another or seperately.  I talked to a employee a stratton and he claimed that they were good for the resort because people lost them less.  Which on a superficial level I find a suspicios claim.  He said the new ticket paper was plasticized and tougher.  Maybe but the little hole seems a lot less durable to me than a whole taped on sticker.  Granted you do get a receipt stub unlike traditional tickets but still I liked the old ones better.  Any opinions ore experience with either type from peole in the industry?


----------



## Paul (Mar 6, 2006)

I'm with you. If it ain't broke....


----------



## dmc (Mar 6, 2006)

skizilla said:
			
		

> What of you all think of the new plastic lift ticket wickets?  PersonallyI hate them they are bulky and flap around alot and do not let you have multpile tickets pasted on one another or seperately.



Just out of curiousity - what does pasting a ticket ontop of a ticket do for you?
Isn't it better just to clip the old one off and start fresh?

I personally could care less what they give me to clip onto my jacket..


----------



## bvibert (Mar 6, 2006)

I don't buy the whole less lost tickets thing.  Its a lot harder to rip the old style tickets off then it is to tear the new ones right of the platic tie, unless you're layering multiple tickets then they don't stick as well..  The new ones are easier to put on though...


----------



## BeanoNYC (Mar 6, 2006)

These tickets come with an attached receipt that tears off.  If you tear the receipt off and save it, you will get another ticket if the main ticket is lost.  It's a lot easier to put on and as I said before, those plastic wickets are great for zippering with gloves on so I I tear the ticket off but leave the plastic tie.


----------



## bvibert (Mar 6, 2006)

BeanoNYC said:
			
		

> These tickets come with an attached receipt that tears off.  If you tear the receipt off and save it, you will get another ticket if the main ticket is lost.  It's a lot easier to put on and as I said before, those plastic wickets are great for zippering with gloves on so I I tear the ticket off but leave the plastic tie.


Yeah, the receipt is a good thing.  I put the ticket on the lower zipper because I don't like it flapping in my face so I can't comment on the ease of zippering, but it sounds reasonable.

FYI, if it gets cold enough those plastic ties have been known to get brittle and break off.  I haven't seen it this year, but it did happen at my local mountain last year.


----------



## thetrailboss (Mar 6, 2006)

I know Burke just went to it and a lot of my friends are wary of it.  Personally, I really don't care.  The metal wickets are tougher to break off when you are done.


----------



## MikeTrainor (Mar 6, 2006)

Although I have never been to a Mtn. That has plastic lift tickets, I have seen them. Looks like they might flap around a bit more. I would kind of like Mtn's to stick to the metal lift tickets though.


----------



## BeanoNYC (Mar 6, 2006)

bvibert said:
			
		

> I put the ticket on the lower zipper because I don't like it flapping in my face so I can't comment on the ease of zippering, but it sounds reasonable.
> 
> FYI, if it gets cold enough those plastic ties have been known to get brittle and break off.  I haven't seen it this year, but it did happen at my local mountain last year.



I agree on the flapping in the face, that's why the "main" zipper is the only one without the plastic tie.  It's on all other zippers, though.  I can see the ties breaking in cold weather.


----------



## dmc (Mar 6, 2006)

BeanoNYC said:
			
		

> I agree on the flapping in the face, that's why the "main" zipper is the only one without the plastic tie.  It's on all other zippers, though.  I can see the ties breaking in cold weather.



I've heard of people cutting up thier faces on cold days from tickets whipping them in the face..
Funniest thing I ever saw was two guys - one with a ticket through his lower lip piercing and one with the ticket through his earlobe...  Ski patrol stopped them at the lift..


----------



## SKIQUATTRO (Mar 6, 2006)

never understood why people put the ticket on the main zipper so it flapps in your face...i put mine on the side pocket zipper on my pants...or at the very least on the side zipper of the jacket..


----------



## bvibert (Mar 6, 2006)

My jacket has a double zipper so I put day passes on the lower zipper.  That way I don't need to remember what side I put it on, and it doesn't get in the way when I need to use my pockets.  For my season pass I hang it on a piece of string from a loop on my snow pants so that it hangs just below my jacket.


----------



## ctenidae (Mar 6, 2006)

I usually attach them to the chest pocket zipper, so I can tuck the ticket away when not in line. I do find that the plastic wickets are easier to tuck away adn pull out, but I always worry I'm going to rip it apart.


----------



## hammer (Mar 6, 2006)

My jacket has a little tab on the lower left side that the metal wickets fit into just fine, but the plastic ones do not...so I'm not too crazy about the plastic ones.

I typically don't have problems removing the metal ones...all I do is separate them at the bottom and pull the lift ticket off.  This works best for me because I don't put multiple tickets on one wicket, though.


----------



## tekweezle (Mar 6, 2006)

i like the new lift tickets.  i can put them in my ski wallet rather than attach them to my jacket now.  i usually take 2 jackets on the weeklong trips.


----------



## drewfidelic (Mar 6, 2006)

Another advantage of these new style lift tickets is that there are no more of the backs from the adhesive side all over the ground around ticket windows. 

The first time I used one of these tickets was at Windham, where I was surprised to see that they scan the bar code on your ticket every time you get on a lift. Are other areas doing this?
________
W154


----------



## tekweezle (Mar 6, 2006)

every ski resort does this if they have the system in place especially out west.  

when you buy a multi day ticket, they can check to see how many days it;s been used plus to prevent fraud from people trying to get refunds on unused days.  it probably gives them valuable data regarding skier patterns too.

plus if you lose a ticket, they can get you a new one quickly and easily with your reciept and just cancel the old one.


----------



## MikeTrainor (Mar 6, 2006)

I am not a big fan of the scanning. I think it gets annoying when it is done every run. I especially hate when it is done wrong. I was at Loon a few weeks ago waiting in lines at the Kang quad. They were scanning right before the loading area and a number of chairs were going up empty when scanning got backed up


----------



## tekweezle (Mar 6, 2006)

they usually only do this at the lower lifts.  if you stay mid mountain up, you usually don't have any scanning.


----------



## SKIQUATTRO (Mar 6, 2006)

man, you guys really get into your lift tix...i slap it on and go....its never gotten in my way as far as operating zippers (if i use em at all) and the liftie will find it on me if he/she wants to scan it.....surprised to see the level of thought and placement that goes into your lift tix....


----------



## highpeaksdrifter (Mar 6, 2006)

I hate any kind of lift ticket. Having a seasons pass spoils you. You get your gear on and go to the lift. When I ski someplace else it's just a drag standing in the ticket line, paying, thenputting on the ticket. Now I have to add putting the little stub in my pocket in case the ticket falls off. Don't like it.


----------



## I_Bike_Alone (Mar 6, 2006)

its actually alot easier for the "all for one" resorts this year, since they all scan season pass holders

and if they tried to get a barcode on a sticky/metal ticket, good f'in luck


----------



## loafer89 (Mar 6, 2006)

I first came across this type of lift ticket in February 2005 at Sugarloaf. Personally I like the sticky ticket better, it does not flap around. Doesn't this ticket make ski areas more vulnerable to theft of services?, especially since it is pretty easy to find the cable ties that the ski areas use.

I can recall plenty of times skiing at Killington, and quitting early in the day that people would want to buy my ticket. I never did this because it is against the law and I collect all of my tickets. Sticky tickets make this practice alot harder to do.


----------



## tekweezle (Mar 6, 2006)

loafer89 said:
			
		

> Doesn't this ticket make ski areas more vulnerable to theft of services?, especially since it is pretty easy to find the cable ties that the ski areas use.



probably not but only because they already sold the ticket and made their money on it.  maybe it makes it easier for you to sell your ticket in the parking lot.  however, are you going to buy a ticket off someone in the parking lot that says "good for 4 out of 5 ski days" with the expiration date being today?  i;d be hesitant because there is always the fear that the ticket is already expired.

the sticky tickets probably had a higher degree of theft or fraud because the ink on them could be prone to running or smearing in bad weather.  i am sure plenty of people went to guest services all the time complaining that their ticket ripped off in a bad fall.


----------



## highpeaksdrifter (Mar 6, 2006)

loafer89 said:
			
		

> I can recall plenty of times skiing at Killington, and quitting early in the day that people would want to buy my ticket. I never did this because it is against the law and I collect all of my tickets. Sticky tickets make this practice alot harder to do.



I never thought of that, but it is true for sure. Just cut the plastic wicket and put a new one through the hole.


----------



## tekweezle (Mar 6, 2006)

probably their justification for charging something like 72$ per lift ticket now at the window.  they probably accept that some sort of used ticket selling is going to happen no matter what.


----------



## Bumpsis (Mar 6, 2006)

*share a ticket ?*



			
				loafer89 said:
			
		

> I can recall plenty of times skiing at Killington, and quitting early in the day that people would want to buy my ticket. I never did this because it is against the law and I collect all of my tickets. Sticky tickets make this practice alot harder to do.




I really didn't know that re-selling your ticket is against the law. Is it just in VT or all over?

Seems rather unfair. It's not like you're taking advantage of the ski area. You paid for a day's use of their lifts and trails.  They got your money. They did get paid for what they promise to deliver for THAT specific ticket. It's now up to you to use it as you see fit. If you quit early and sell the remaining portion of your time to someone else, that's perfectly OK in my book. It is NOT theft of services by any stretch. 

I really don't see a moral dilema here. Especially if I choose to GIVE the ticket to somebody else. I have switched jackets with a friend before not really thinking I'm commiting a crime. I wonder if it's illegal if you actually give the ticket away rather than sell it?

It's like buying a meal in a restaurant. If I choose to share, exchange or give away the portion that I didn't eat, on what moral basis should that be a crime??

Oh, by the way, sticky tickets or plastic banded tickets - it really doesn't matter to me. The plastic is actually easier to cut. Having all those old tickets flap around is a drag!
If somebody really wants to share the ticket, it doesn't take much imagination to get that accomplished either.


----------



## BeanoNYC (Mar 6, 2006)

How do we feel about loaning out season passes?  My friend got some time on mine when I was laid up with this shoulder.


----------



## skibum1321 (Mar 7, 2006)

Bumpsis said:
			
		

> I really didn't know that re-selling your ticket is against the law. Is it just in VT or all over?
> 
> Seems rather unfair. It's not like you're taking advantage of the ski area. You paid for a day's use of their lifts and trails.  They got your money. They did get paid for what they promise to deliver for THAT specific ticket. It's now up to you to use it as you see fit. If you quit early and sell the remaining portion of your time to someone else, that's perfectly OK in my book. It is NOT theft of services by any stretch.
> 
> ...


They say non-transferrable - aka you can't resell it.


----------



## skibum1321 (Mar 7, 2006)

BeanoNYC said:
			
		

> How do we feel about loaning out season passes?  My friend got some time on mine when I was laid up with this shoulder.


Well besides the fact that it is illegal, I would be afraid they would get it taken from them. I let one of my friends use my pass once in college, but that's about it.


----------



## NYDrew (Mar 7, 2006)

I like them, if I want to change jackets, its no problem to just get another wicket.

As far as stealing tickets, anyone who is anyone already knows to put the stickies on a keyring, not the jacket. (I did this so I could change jackets, but its obvious for some other ideas)


----------



## I_Bike_Alone (Mar 7, 2006)

loaning out season passes read: on days with below freeezing temps before windchill factors of 30+


----------



## loafer89 (Mar 7, 2006)

highpeaksdrifter said:
			
		

> I never thought of that, but it is true for sure. Just cut the plastic wicket and put a new one through the hole.



That's what I thought of immediately when I had this ticket on me at Sugarloaf, especially since they have all the blue colored plastic ties you could want for the taking at the ticket window.

With the sticky ticket it is hard to hide a cut wicket and impossible to remove it because of the glue and because the ticket paper is formed from sections of paper designed to break apart when pulled at (at least at most ski areas it is).

I agree that this type of ticket removes the disgusting eyesore of ticket backs littering the floor around the lodge, etc.


----------



## trapedui (Jan 30, 2012)

Does this discussion sound familar?


----------



## ScottySkis (Jan 30, 2012)

I love the plastic much better then metal


----------



## Riverskier (Jan 30, 2012)

Sunday River actually went back to the metal wickets and adhesive tickets this year. I am assuming this was done because of how easily the other tickets could be transferred.


----------



## jimmywilson69 (Jan 30, 2012)

My local hill went back to wickets and "sticker" tickets.  

I really didn't have an issue with the zip tie non-sticker ticket.  I did break a few zip ties by feeding into the wrong end, but other than that I thought it was fine.


----------



## gmcunni (Jan 30, 2012)

Riverskier said:


> Sunday River actually went back to the metal wickets and adhesive tickets this year. I am assuming this was done because of how easily the other tickets could be transferred.



mount snow also went back to the sticky tickets and metal wickets


----------



## KevinF (Jan 30, 2012)

RFID tickets FTW!  :flame:

I don't care what they give me; sticky tickets or the zip-tied on ones.  I have a pair of wire cutters at home to get the metal wickets off and I have a pair of scissors to get the plastic kind off.


----------



## BenedictGomez (Jan 30, 2012)

Riverskier said:


> Sunday River actually went back to the metal wickets and adhesive tickets this year*. I am assuming this was done because of how easily the other tickets could be transferred.*





jimmywilson69 said:


> My local hill went back to wickets and "sticker" tickets.
> .





gmcunni said:


> mount snow also went back to the sticky tickets and metal wickets



Step 1: Show up early and buy $65 lift ticket
Setp 2: Ski from 7:45am to 11:00am
Step 3: Sell lift ticket in parking lot at 11:15 for $55

Think the_ "$10 ski day"_ is what they're trying to avoid?


----------



## jnrzoso (Jan 30, 2012)

OR..

1.  Order these babies: 
http://www.amazon.com/Belkin-Multicolored-Cable-Ties-Pieces/dp/B000067RHO
2.  Show up at 1130-12 with a pair of clippers and a 12-pack
3.  Wait by the cars you know got there super early.
4.  Ask politely if people are leaving and if they are 'done' with their ticket.  Offer a PBR or two if they ask for money.

I will say that the zip ties are key, because resorts are very reluctant to give these out nowadays.  Even asking at the window just feels sketchy.  Its way way easier to get second-hand ticket than a zip tie nowadays, believe it or not.


----------



## jnrzoso (Jan 30, 2012)

And I know it seems wrong, but so is charging $70+ for a lift ticket and $1,000+ for a season pass, I'm sorry.  I used to live in CO and could get an epic pass (all vail resorts) for less than $600 (you still can).  Out here a pass to ONE area is about double that on average.


----------



## Black Phantom (Jan 30, 2012)

jnrzoso said:


> And I know it seems wrong, but so is charging $70+ for a lift ticket and $1,000+ for a season pass, I'm sorry.  I used to live in CO and could get an epic pass (all vail resorts) for less than $600 (you still can).  Out here a pass to ONE area is about double that on average.



You'll fit right in. Do you steal your lunch as well?


----------



## gmcunni (Jan 30, 2012)

Black Phantom said:


> You'll fit right in. Do you steal your lunch as well?



or maybe he eats half and resells the rest to someone walking in to the cafe


----------



## Stache (Jan 30, 2012)

You are all missing the BEST use of the new ticket wickets.
Because they do NOT colse tight like a zip tie but remain an open loop they are GREAT for tying up your tomato plants to the cages in the garden next summer. Grab a couple each time you go and by June you are all set.


----------



## Hawkshot99 (Jan 30, 2012)

jnrzoso said:


> And I know it seems wrong, but so is charging $70+ for a lift ticket and $1,000+ for a season pass, I'm sorry.  I used to live in CO and could get an epic pass (all vail resorts) for less than $600 (you still can).  Out here a pass to ONE area is about double that on average.



Then open your own resort and charge whatever you want.  Out west they dont spend nearly the amount of $ on stuff like snow making .


----------



## ScottySkis (Jan 30, 2012)

jnrzoso said:


> And I know it seems wrong, but so is charging $70+ for a lift ticket and $1,000+ for a season pass, I'm sorry.  I used to live in CO and could get an epic pass (all vail resorts) for less than $600 (you still can).  Out here a pass to ONE area is about double that on average.



I think a lot places sell season passes for much more then that,


----------



## jnrzoso (Jan 30, 2012)

you'd be surprised to hear that I learned how to do this in CO. 

and be nice.  considering who i'm 'stealing' from (crooks) i don't feel bad at all.  be like bolton valley and sell discounted tix through liftopia for $40-$50 and i'll be your best customer.  i bet if someone walked up to either of you and offered a ticket they used for a couple hours for $5 - and you knew it was good - you'd take it

btw...  i have 8 days in this year (including 2 in CO) and have spent about $160 total on lift tickets.

and don't hate   i would never hurt anyone on purpose.  i like to think that in these times a middle-class person like me having more money to put into the economy elsewhere than the pockets of giant ski company CEOs is a good thing.  fight the good fight!

$1,000+ for a season pass is CRIMINAL (i think that needs it own thread!)


----------



## jnrzoso (Jan 30, 2012)

and i don't buy that a bit more snowmaking justifies charging 2-3 times as much for a pass.  i'm not sure it costs 2-3 times as much to run sugarbush as it does vail or beaver creek.  keep in mind they also probably have expenses like much bigger staff, avalanche blasting (imagine the $$$), longer season, etc.

loveland makes a sh*t-ton of snow, has the longest season i know of, and still charges around $300-$400 for a pass and $55 or so for a ticket


----------



## jnrzoso (Jan 30, 2012)

well, longest season besides a-basin


----------



## Nick (Jan 30, 2012)

gmcunni said:


> or maybe he eats half and resells the rest to someone walking in to the cafe



Smart


----------



## abc (Jan 30, 2012)

gmcunni said:


> or maybe he eats half and resells the rest to someone walking in to the cafe


Well, if someone offer to buy it, why on earth not? .

Let's face it, that guy is NOT going to pay for the window price ticket anyway. He either gets a "leftover" lift ticket or he doesn't ski that day. It's not like the resort lost the sale of a ticket. 

I was at Alta at 2:30 in the afternoon, running to the airport for my flight back. A couple asked me if I were done for the day as I was clipping the ticket off my jacket in the parking lot. So I just handed it over. 

They just arrived on a flight (I could see the rental car logo clearly). It's pretty obvious they weren't going to pay the $60 afternoon ticket for the less than 2 hrs left of their arrival day. He offered me money. I said not at first. But then I asked if he want the left over 6-pack and half gallon of milk and some juice in my car, which I couldn't take on the plane anyway (I was there for a week so had grocery). He accepted, and I gladly collected the $25 offered. 

Sure, it's against the "contract" of buying and selling the lift ticket. But what if he picks it up after I tossed it into the trash can as I was about to do? This way, he also got my beverages destined for the trash as well.


----------



## BenedictGomez (Jan 31, 2012)

jnrzoso said:


> and be nice.  considering who i'm 'stealing' from (crooks) i don't feel bad at all.



So the people that are upfront about offering a product for a known price are the "crooks", but the person stealing that product isnt a "crook"?   

I wonder what color the sky is in this guy's world.




jnrzoso said:


> in these times a middle-class person like me having more money to put into the economy elsewhere than the pockets of giant ski company CEOs is a good thing.  fight the good fight!  $1,000+ for a season pass is CRIMINAL



You sound like one of those whiney, economically-clueless, self-entitled, Occupy Wall Street thugs.


----------

